# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  New Camera to hit the Market

## Munsey

Fujifilm targets SLR dominance with new pro mirrorless camera- Nikkei Asian Review

----------


## Ryan

Be interesting to see Nikon and Cannon's reaction.

----------


## Ultimitsu

There will be no reaction from Canon and Nikon.

this Fuji uses the same sized sensor as Pentax 645 and its variant, 43.8mm x 32.8mm. the Pentaxes have been on the market for several years now and it has made exactly zero dent to Canon and Nikon's dominance. why? several reasons:

Firstly, no pros today need high IQ than standard full frame 35mm sensor. most people who buy larger than ff are rich hobbyists. to make an analogy, most taxis are decent enough large cars, no one buys a Merc S class or BMW 7 series and use as taxi. these 43.8mm x 32.8mm are expense, their lenses are even more outrageously expensive. a high end 85mm F1.4 for FF cost about 1500~. a similar lens for 43.8mm x 32.8mm cost about 4 times that.

Secondly, these large cameras often lack a lot of modern features and speed and ruggedness. by that I mean they are generally a full step behind in video, probably have far fewer metering options compared to top of the line FF cameras), and low end AF and probably will do no more than 4FPS and fills buffer after 10 shots. in comparison a D810/5D4 class camera will far out class a 43.8mm x 32.8mm in all of these aspects.

Thirdly, unless you are super rich, buying such a cameras system means you will have a hard time play with lenses of different uses. Lets say you buy Canon FF (5D3, 6D, or 5D4), you have a budget for $5,000 on lenses. you can buy about 5 to 3 high end lenses at the same time, and you can resell them and use the money towards other high end lenses very easily. but if you bought a 43.8mm x 32.8mm, 5000 will buy you one lens (if you lucky) and when you want to try other lenses you will probably wait for 3 months before someone buys your first lens. 

This Fuji is completely new, which means there are no secondhand lenses out there you can buy, every lens you want to use will have to be brand new from Fuji, expect to spend about 50K if you want a one-camera-three-lenses system.

----------


## keneff

Jeeez, it's all getting a bit silly - pre-production redundancy

----------

